# The regular TURN ONS thread



## letitrock

*The REGULAR turn ons thread*

The* REGULAR* turn ons thread


----------



## BetaBoy90

Boobies?


----------



## xJoshx

girls =p


----------



## BetaBoy90

guys?


----------



## bsd3355

I second all responses stated above... besides the guys part, of course.


----------



## millenniumman75

Red fire trucks without engines! :yay


----------



## mind_games

millenniumman75 said:


> Red fire trucks without engines! :yay


:lol

Does a firewoman wearing just her jacket pop up from the engine bay in your fantasy too? :b


----------



## BetaBoy90

Farm animals? Such as Hen, and donkey?


----------



## millenniumman75

mind_games said:


> :lol
> 
> Does a firewoman wearing just her jacket pop up from the engine bay in your fantasy too? :b


What jacket?! There's only suspenders!


----------



## Scrub-Zero

It's silly, but girls who ride a bicycle are awesome... I saw a girl riding to work/school in the snow(was about -20c) a few months ago and i was turned on. She was a rare breed.

Girls who ride motorcycles are pretty hot too.


----------



## Indigo Flow

Brown hair


----------



## Jessie203

Being intelligent and wise
hardly anyone is both...


----------



## millenniumman75

millenniumman75 said:


> What jacket?! There's only suspenders!





mind_games said:


> :lol
> 
> Does a firewoman wearing just her jacket pop up from the engine bay in your fantasy too? :b


Before my SA kicks in, this was just a joke :lol.


----------



## letitrock

^No! don't let your SA kick in, that suspenders comment actually just made the hottest image pop into my head


----------



## Toad Licker

Freckles
A nice smile


----------



## david86

Women with english accents


----------



## shadowmask

V-lines on a girl are just about the sexiest thing ever.

For reference here's what I'm talking about:


----------



## drealm

Modesty. ^ no deal.


----------



## Emptyheart

Dark hair, dark eyes, leather jackets, independent, says what's on his mind and stands up for himself.


----------



## Polar

Shy, modest red heads with a nice smile. LK.


----------



## knuckles17

dark hair 


a independent look!


----------



## BetaBoy90

Roseanne look alike, slightly heavier if possible.


----------



## Futures

A really nice *** in a pair of tight jeans.


----------



## gopherinferno

Strong eyebrows.


----------



## kosherpiggy

sideburns


----------



## GnR

BetaBoy90 said:


> Roseanne look alike, slightly heavier if possible.


 X2


----------



## bezoomny

Glasses.


----------



## bowlingpins

being vegan ... and non-materialistic.


----------



## melissa75

Tall, like taller than 6 feet.


----------



## Cleary

Jeff Buckley..
Am I being too specific?


Messy hair.


----------



## caflme

receding hairline


----------



## lonelygirl88

tall/strong: someone that would make me feel safe-(comfortable enough to walk in a bad neighborhood with or drugstore at night.) lol


----------



## low

It's going to sound like an anatomy class if I list mine. Really into hair though, love the smell of a womans hair, soft feel of it. Okay now I feel like a dirty wierdo.


----------



## SusanStorm

Deep brown eyes  The eyes is the first thing I look for.Doesn't have to be brown though,it just seems that I tend to like that more.
A nice smile.
Guys that are funny..
Dark hair 
A beard or just unshaved men


----------



## RyanJ

The Waitress. Don't tell Charlie though...he would *not *be happy...


----------



## foodie

shyness with a hint of confidence and dark features


----------



## odd_one_out

Warm (temperature-wise), soft, introverted, and likes hugs.


----------



## CeilingStarer

Asian.


----------



## Dub16

odd_one_out said:


> Warm (temperature-wise)


I'd swerve the Irish folk so, we're all freezin! Unless you pop her in the microwave fer 30 seconds at "re-heat".

Could mess her hair up though!


----------



## caflme

Dub16 said:


> I'd swerve the Irish folk so, we're all freezin! Unless you pop her in the microwave fer 30 seconds at "re-heat".
> 
> Could mess her hair up though!


Dub you are so freakin' funny.... lol... also upon microwaving parts of her will be hard and other parts soft... like when you put in a dinner roll lol.

I also like men who are under 5'10" tall (preferably - under 5'8")

OOO has nice preferences - if I were a guy those would be mine too.


----------



## Georgina 22

Guys with nice eyes, nice fit muscley arms, can make me laugh, cute, facial hair, darkish hair, a nice smile


----------



## theCARS1979

A girl with long hair , leather, down to earth , interesting


----------



## Roscoe

latinas!


----------



## bsd3355

I lyke meh sum nice gurls :troll ...seriously


----------



## Arfmoo

BetaBoy90 said:


> Farm animals? Such as Hen, and donkey?


<- We could be made for each other. ;O Lol


----------



## letitrock

vjblihfjybh


----------



## mrbojangles

letitrock said:


> vgcx h


what is that?


----------



## MindOverMood

Black hair + blue eyes = so much win!:b

Either or is fine too.


----------



## heyJude

Glasses, blue/green eyes, foreign accents, a caring down-to-earth personality. Smarts!


----------



## Ununderstood

I saw this girl in my college class yesterday with a black well fitted leather jacket and she looked really nice and sexy. This was a girl who I rarely turn my head to look at. So yeah, leather if they can pull it off.

Any girl that can wear jeans (specifically Levis) and look good.

A nice butt, well-toned legs, nice feet, high heels.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Indigo Flow said:


> Brown hair


Woman with English accents, seconded from somebody else who already mentioned this ^_^


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Oh yeah and vajazzled vajayjays.


----------



## StevenGlansberg

Australian accents although I don't think I've ever met a real life Australian...


----------



## kiirby

Short dark hair or long red hair leave me absolutely powerless. If a girl has writing or doodles all over her hand, my heart is hers.


----------



## fingertips

total adoration


----------



## layitontheline

Guy in a big hoodie and baggy jeans. Dressing up is overrated.
Guy who looks like he rolled out of bed, didn't look in the mirror, didn't brush his hair, didn't shave for the last few days and just left the house.
Pale pale pale
Deep brown eyes


----------



## Music Man

kosherpiggy said:


> sideburns


Most of the responses were about girl features so my mind was thinking about girls, then this came along; I was like 'A girl with sideburns???', oh right.....

I like:

Nice, friendly eyes
A nice smile
Not a lot of makeup
red hair
Easy to talk to


----------



## Josh90

Girls who smile and maintain constant eye contact when your're talking to them.
Girls who always smell nice 
Plain looking girls, don't like too much fake tan or makeup


----------



## au Lait

Sense of humor. I'm always drawn to guys that can make me laugh.


----------



## Amocholes

layitontheline said:


> Guy in a big hoodie and baggy jeans. Dressing up is overrated.
> Guy who looks like he rolled out of bed, didn't look in the mirror, didn't brush his hair, didn't shave for the last few days and just left the house.
> Pale pale pale
> Deep brown eyes


Does taking a shower fit in there somewhere or does he have to smell like he he hasn't had one in 3 days?

Personally, I like a guy who knows the meaning of the words "Personal Hygiene".


----------



## Rixy

A girl who's down to earth, open minded and passionate. I also think red hair is really attractive


----------



## kiirby

"Down to earth." Bit underused in this thread, eh? Does anyone _really_ know what down to earth means? Do you think you're down to earth?


----------



## tutliputli

Jaiyyson said:


> Woman with English accents, seconded from somebody else who already mentioned this ^_^


:clap



Jaiyyson said:


> Oh yeah and vajazzled vajayjays.


:rofl



kiirby said:


> *Short dark hair* or long red hair leave me absolutely powerless. If a girl has writing or doodles all over her hand, my heart is hers.


I don't think I've ever known a guy to specify that he likes short hair on a girl. Woohoo


----------



## Rixy

tutliputli said:


> :clap
> 
> :rofl
> 
> _I don't think I've ever known a guy to specify that he likes short hair on a girl. Woohoo_


Do you mean like bob cuts? Because those are cute :b


----------



## kiirby

tutliputli said:


> I don't think I've ever known a guy to specify that he likes short hair on a girl. Woohoo


There are far too few short haired girls in the world. It's a shame.


----------



## RyeCatcher86

Intelligence; likes to smile; tall; green eyes; horn-rimmed glasses.


----------



## tutliputli

Rixy said:


> Do you mean like bob cuts? Because those are cute :b


What else! That's an excellent bob by the way.



kiirby said:


> There are far too few short haired girls in the world. It's a shame.


Out of curiousity, how short are you talking?


----------



## kiirby

Well, from









to










Is what I'd think of as ideally short. I think the world would be a better place if more girls cut their hair like that. Not to say any other length is bad, I'm no hairist, but a lot of girls tend to avoid getting it cut that short for some reason. [/chauvinism]


----------



## Georgina 22

Nice smile
Laugh
Nice green/blue eyes
Short hair
Fingers on guys and arms LOL


----------



## Haydsmom2007

Ummmmm men that I find attractive lol.


----------



## Haydsmom2007

kiirby said:


> Well, from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is what I'd think of as ideally short. I think the world would be a better place if more girls cut their hair like that. Not to say any other length is bad, I'm no hairist, but a lot of girls tend to avoid getting it cut that short for some reason. [/chauvinism]


Because "women are supposed to have long hair" =\ I have cut my hair short (not as short as pictured but still shorter than my shoulders) and it looked really hot. lol. Now I just cut my hair again up to my shoulders and I don't like the cut, ughh. I hate having to deal with my hair.


----------



## bezoomny

kiirby said:


> Well, from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is what I'd think of as ideally short. I think the world would be a better place if more girls cut their hair like that. Not to say any other length is bad, I'm no hairist, but a lot of girls tend to avoid getting it cut that short for some reason. [/chauvinism]


When I had short hair, my friends *always* bothered me about letting it grow out (my friends are straight men, so I took their opinion as 'the male opinion'). It was usually some variance on a chin-length, heavily layered bob. And light brown, not dark. So I finally let it grow out.


----------



## Timeofallout

A girl who is artistic, smart, slim, with piano fingers, and has long messy hair that covers over green eyes until I reach out and brush her bangs aside.


----------



## Nelly

Music Man said:


> Most of the responses were about girl features so my mind was thinking about girls, then this came along; I was like 'A girl with sideburns???', oh right.....
> 
> I like:
> 
> Nice, friendly eyes
> A nice smile
> Not a lot of makeup
> red hair
> Easy to talk to


Oh my god, I must be tripping here when I read your " I like" line I thought it was going to be followed by that popular annoying song lyrics : _I like big butts_ and I can not lie. You other brothers can't deny. That when a girl walks in with an itty bitty waist.

Then I read : Nice and I knew it just couldn't be. :blank

My turns ons...is very difficult to explain. I have fallen for guys that other people have told me that they are just plain ugly when i find them irresistibly attractive. They always had either big foreheads, big eyes , big heads, big anything (not in their pants cause I never went there) but yes is a trend and they have been also VERY smart, in the top of their classes. But above everything if there's no magnetism everything else goes to hell.


----------



## Nelly

kiirby said:


> "Down to earth." Bit underused in this thread, eh? Does anyone _really_ know what down to earth means? Do you think you're down to earth?


They mean to go "down to earth" .........in your knees...:yes


----------



## pumapunku

brunettes with naturally curly hair.


----------



## Amocholes

irishK said:


> Regular turn ons...
> 
> someone who can make me feel comfortable
> Blue collar workers
> someone with dreams
> not afraid to get dirty
> into sports like hockey, baseball, dirtbikes, racing (not necessarily a jock)
> someone comfortable camping/ hiking etc..(can split wood, build a fire, fish, pitch a tent- hello boyscout)
> isn't dependent on others or expect others to look after him (has some ambition)
> a tattoo doesn't hurt
> intelligent, but not narcisstic or arrogant about his opinions (and doesn't belittle others for their thoughts)
> into psychology and can have deep conversations about himself, is quite a turn on
> 
> a guy who is a bit messed up and rough around the edges, (no sociopaths, psychopaths, creeps lol.)


With the exception of the sports part and the tattoo, that's a pretty good description of me. Aside from that other little thing about me liking guys.


----------



## Insanityonthego

I like girls and I look for someone sincere, straightforward and open minded like myself. I look for both looks and personality one without the other is not acceptable.


----------



## Deathinmusic

- Intelligent and rational without being a damn robot. Must have emotions and passion, maybe kinda romantic.
- Skeptical of bull**** claims (mmm, that's hot baby! :lol). However, no conspiracy theory nutcases, thanks. That's not skepticism, that's idiocy.
- Creative
- Affectionate, trusting and emotionally open
- Great sense of humor
- Sarcastic
- A little twisted + naughty
- Beautiful feminine voice, possibly a singer
- The right kind of look. There is no one specific look, but just something that works for me... Generally a brunette with a long hair, a fringe doesn't hurt...


----------



## Insanityonthego

Deathinmusic said:


> - Intelligent and rational without being a damn robot. Must have emotions and passion, maybe kinda romantic.
> - Skeptical of bull**** claims (mmm, that's hot baby! :lol). However, no conspiracy theory nutcases, thanks. That's not skepticism, that's idiocy.
> - Creative
> - Affectionate, trusting and emotionally open
> - Great sense of humor
> - Sarcastic
> - A little twisted + naughty
> - Beautiful feminine voice, possibly a singer
> - The right kind of look. There is no one specific look, but just something that works for me... Generally a brunette with a long hair, a fringe doesn't hurt...


Damn I would be your right fit lol just kidding! Brunette, sarcastic, and a singer too bad i'm a lesbian lol


----------



## solasum

Onigiri said:


> Brilliant... yet humble... long-haired men who are quiet and slightly eccentric. Oh, and I'm a sucker for kind eyes.


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Deathinmusic

sophiek said:


> Damn I would be your right fit lol just kidding! Brunette, sarcastic, and a singer too bad i'm a lesbian lol


Ah well, that's a shame. haha If you are all those things though I'm sure you will find a nice (but not too nice) girl for yourself. 

Thought of some more:
- Curious
- More humble than arrogant
- Honest in every way (intellectual honesty, honesty with self)
- Pretty smile
- Having no need for gods or mysticism. Although this goes pretty much hand in hand with the rational/skeptical thing.


----------



## kiirby

Deathinmusic said:


> Ah well, that's a shame. haha If you are all those things though I'm sure you will find a nice (but not too nice) girl for yourself.
> 
> Thought of some more:
> *- Curious*
> - More humble than arrogant
> - Honest in every way (intellectual honesty, honesty with self)
> - Pretty smile
> - Having no need for gods or mysticism. Although this goes pretty much hand in hand with the rational/skeptical thing.


Curiosity's a turn on for you? Why is that?


----------



## Hello22

Nice eyes (I don't mind what colour)
Guys who smile
Honesty (Big deal breaker for me)
Sense of humour
Someone i can trust


----------



## mind_games

that look of mischief in her eyes
likes to get her hands dirty
likes to dominate and be dominated
honesty
can communicate, especially when there is an issue
maturity
compassionate
likes me
isn't one of those girls that expect guys to have a sense of humour or make her smile
my height or shorter
cute face
likes to keep fit and encourages me to do the same
has her own life
is my intermediate school crush that I couldn't talk to in uni for various reasons
has nice feet. I don't have a foot fetish or anything, but .. well, nice feet are .. nice, aren't they.
smart, but doesn't mind if I am not :lol
her work uniform includes a lab coat
doesn't want kids
isn't heavily into religion and doesn't mind that I am not.
doesn't expect her ideal guy to be 'manly'
actually finds me physically attractive
likes the way i think or at least doesn't mind the way i think/make decisions
finds me annoying in some ways (i think some friction is good)
has nice lips


----------



## Duke of Prunes

Intelligent, understands (or tries to understand) half of the stuff I come out with
Sincere/not fake, doesn't put on different personalities for different people
Has a sense of humour, gets every joke
Warm/affectionate personality
Carefree, doesn't stress/get tense about every little thing

And on the physical side:
Vividly-coloured eyes.
Doesn't go over the top on make up (unless it's natural looking or tasteful and doesn't make their face 10 shades paler than the rest of their skin).
Doesn't wear fake tan (I'm not into Oompa-Loompas).
Curves (not chubby/fat, just not skin and bones).
Has a nice smile, and uses it all the time 
Brown hair, light or dark
Nice legs 

Oh, and BEWBIES


----------



## mcmuffinme

Kindness
Sincerity
Intelligence
Humility
Long, brown, Beatles-esque hair
Loves animals
Sensitive
Open-minded
Kind eyes
Good body proportions- not too buff, not too skinny- maybe a little belly


----------



## Insanityonthego

Deathinmusic said:


> Ah well, that's a shame. haha If you are all those things though I'm sure you will find a nice (but not too nice) girl for yourself.
> 
> Thought of some more:
> - Curious
> - More humble than arrogant
> - Honest in every way (intellectual honesty, honesty with self)
> - Pretty smile
> - Having no need for gods or mysticism. Although this goes pretty much hand in hand with the rational/skeptical thing.


Yes specially that...she must not be too good lol and preferably crooked like myself, I agree with that quality of yours.


----------



## bobthebuilder

irishK said:


> Regular turn ons...
> 
> someone who can make me feel comfortable
> Blue collar worker
> someone with dreams
> can be deep and creative
> sarcastic but not hurtful
> not afraid to get dirty
> into sports like hockey, baseball, dirtbikes, racing (not necessarily a jock)
> someone comfortable camping/ hiking etc..(can split wood, build a fire, fish, pitch a tent- hello boyscout)
> a tattoo doesn't hurt
> intelligent, but not narcisstic or arrogant about his opinions (and doesn't belittle others for their thoughts)
> a man with his own mind
> into psychology and can have deep conversations about himself, is quite a turn on
> 
> a guy who is a bit messed up, introverted, and rough around the edges, (no scary sociopaths, psychopaths, creeps, manipulators, weirdos, hypocrites, agenda pushers...)


Hey now, thats very close to me. Minus the tatto (for now, i want one really interesting but big one, shoulder to elbow), and add computer nerd.

I like girls that are athletic, and witty. And breaks the 'girl' mold, as in, would never say she doesnt like/doesnt want to do something 'because its not a girl thing'.


----------



## SAgirl

Must love Plaid. 
Likes hockey 
owns a bike
is respectful and caring to family and friends


----------



## mrbojangles

I love it when girls wear these kinds of dresses.


----------



## leonardess

Amocholes said:


> With the exception of the sports part and the tattoo, that's a pretty good description of me. Aside from that other *little* thing.


I suspected as much.


----------



## Amocholes

leonardess said:


> I suspected as much.


Women seem to complain that the good ones are are always gay. I've found the opposite the good ones seem to be either hopelessly straight or taken.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Smart girls

The little dimples just above a girls backsideops

Scrunchie cute noses

Girls who just have an air of liberality about them, not in the political sense moreso in the sense of individualistic freedoms and that.


----------



## zocr4t3z

> I love it when girls wear these kinds of dresses.


where are the fat females wearing those dresses at?


----------



## VanDamMan

a light switch


----------



## malaise

Physically, the sexiest part of a man's body for me is his back. I just love the musculature and broad shape and especially the ridge that goes down the middle. Then hands, and well...you know. Aside from that I can find something about pretty much anyone that turns me on, no specific type although I mostly am drawn to moody guys with dark hair and feral eyes.


----------



## Insanityonthego

I'm bisexual again, turns out I thought I was a lesbian but I'm not, I'm still attracted to guys. lol

What I look for in a guy or girl

PATIENT, sweet, not egotistical & unselfish, funny, smart, positive, open minded, spontaneous and someone who carry themselves with honesty and *loyalty*, especially in a relationship. Of course, looks are variable it depends, but personality is first for me. I really like metro sexual guys, who groom very well!!

for girls
The same, and appearance is also variable I like feminine ones.

Also, I find that I tend to relate to people who have problems or don't have it easy, I like listening to other's issues so I wouldn't mind a mutual understanding, I would abhor constant negativity in a relationship or an impatient and aloof person when it comes to personal matters.


----------



## JunkBondTrader

Quiet confidence OR someone a little shy
Facial hair
Sense of humor
Likes watching basketball 
Is passionate about something
dark hair
calm


----------



## Sindelle

Hmm I'd say that turn ons for me would be...


Someone who smells good. I am very sensitive to scent. I am immediately turned off by a guy who smells like he hasn't had a shower in a while. It's a deal breaker for me

Nerdiness - I actually prefer a guy who is interested in intellectual/ and or geeky subjects.

I prefer a guy who is low key with his appearance.

I like facial hair and long hair for men, but its not always necessary.

Quiet guys

Guys who are not angry types.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

sophiek said:


> *I'm bisexual again, turns out I thought I was a lesbian but I'm not, I'm still attracted to guys. lol *


http://vocaroo.com/?media=viedakXG0uJQqW6Lz


----------



## Perfectionist

Regular turn ons?

You mean like....things lots of other people find attractive too?

...I don't know if I have any of those.


----------



## Insanityonthego

Jaiyyson said:


> http://vocaroo.com/?media=viedakXG0uJQqW6Lz


lol what'd you say?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

^^ Baha I just said 'fantastic' in my wacky Arnold impression voice.


----------



## VanDamMan

The TV


----------



## Insanityonthego

Jaiyyson said:


> ^^ Baha I just said 'fantastic' in my wacky Arnold impression voice.


That's what I thought lol :teeth


----------



## layitontheline

Amocholes said:


> Does taking a shower fit in there somewhere or does he have to smell like he he hasn't had one in 3 days?
> 
> Personally, I like a guy who knows the meaning of the words "Personal Hygiene".


Absolutely not. I hate getting a whiff of deodorant or soap or anything that so much as suggests cleanliness. I'm sure you like your men clean though


----------



## uffie

nice smell
good teeth
glasses are cute
and a sense of humor


----------



## letitrock

yay, you gave me a reason:



Aces_Shy said:


> Most of the things posted here are normal turn ons and wouldn't be considered fetishes
> 
> Just sayin..





nothing to fear said:


> Haha yea I think there have been maybe 5 posts mentioning sort of fetishes (but not really), and certainly no posts about weird fetishes....





nothing to fear said:


> What I mean is, they aren't actually fetishes, by definition. They are really just turn-ons, maybe not-so-obvious or against the norm turn-ons. I think the thread would be closed if people's real fetishes were posted...


which is precisely why I made this thread.


----------



## heroin

Black hair. Tan complexion.

Not a hard and fast thing. I just prefer those. Rather than them being explicit turn ons. I don't think I have any such immediate turn-ons.

Also, thinner lips (though this has more to do with a non-preference for the Angelina Jolie type fish lips). Maybe defined cheekbones.

It's all academic in the grand scheme of things anyway.


----------



## Kustamogen

eyes, neck, ears.....no idea....but if a girl has nice eyes/neck/ears its a major turn on hahaha


----------



## Smile_Karina

Long hair, but not longer than past the shoulders.
I think long hair automatically makes a guy like 10 times more attractive in my eyes


----------



## strawberryjulius

Women: Butch. Women who roll their own tampons. She can quote Twisty on que. She has slaughtered MRAs in her car. "Getting ready" means having a shower and brushing her teeth. She looks mean, but she loves kitties and other furry and non-furry cute animals. But she bosses me around. :> She's snarky and clever. And oh ****, non-existent. xD

Men: My boyfriend's existence is a turn-on in itself.

And when I hate everyone, I love my chair.


----------



## jams

Logan X said:


> Girls who ride motorcycles are pretty hot too.


If this was facebook, i'd "like" this comment.

Guys with nice jeans and legs to compliment them.


----------



## Rixy

Girls with red hair always make me smile :mushy


----------



## Ivan AG




----------



## Bathory

determined nosehair


----------



## uhhhbrandon

Beautiful eyes.


----------



## EunieLuv

great personality


----------



## Forza Italia

Apart from the obvious (great body, intelligent, friendly personality, bla bla bla) here the extra points

- loves animals
- is interested in the same topic as I am
- preferably atheist/agnostic or a non-practicising christian/muslim etc


----------



## mysterioussoul

i like voices and accents. i can be immediately turned on or turned off by a person's voice. i'm starting to like the british accents now.


----------



## lucyinthesky

Nice arms. Mmmm. Mmmmmm. What else... not sure


----------



## Music Man

mysterioussoul said:


> i like voices and accents. i can be immediately turned on or turned off by a person's voice. i'm starting to like the british accents now.


I like you straight away!!!!!

Come over here and let people whisper sweet (British) nothings in your ear :b


----------



## BetaBoy90

Definitely TutliPutli!


----------



## factmonger

Flipping the light switch up?


----------



## BetaBoy90

factmonger said:


> Flipping the light switch up?


Are you somehow inferring that us people who have clap on lights in our bedrooms are somehow "irregular". The fact you didn't even mention clap on lights as being regular makes me conclude that you do...:no


----------



## tutliputli

BetaBoy90 said:


> Definitely TutliPutli!


WHAT? :lol


----------



## BetaBoy90

tutliputli said:


> WHAT? :lol


You're a regular turn on! Unless you want to be classified as a weird/unusual turn on? I could add you into that thread....


----------



## tutliputli

BetaBoy90 said:


> You're a regular turn on! Unless you want to be classified as a weird/unusual turn on? I could add you into that thread....


Hahaha, thanks Jeff! :teeth


----------



## mysterioussoul

Music Man said:


> I like you straight away!!!!!
> 
> Come over here and let people whisper sweet (British) nothings in your ear :b


ha. lol, it depends on the british accent. some british accents are really horrible and such a turn off (no offence). the cockney accent is a definite NO NO. i like the refine poshy accents, like dame helen mirren's or sir ben kingsley's accents.


----------



## Glue

Fat booty, thick/muscular thighs, and a sense of humor.

I also have a thing for short, gaunt girls.

And personality, I guess.


----------



## MelancholyPrincess

Awww nobody likes blonde hair


----------



## Some Russian Guy

I like girls who rape men...


> The first woman in Spokane County to be convicted of raping a man could face up to 30 years in prison. A seven-woman; five-man Superior Court jury on Friday found Theresa S. guilty of first-degree rape and second degree assault. Theresa S., 36, was accused of torturing the 42 year old man at her east Spokane apartment from September to January. The victim was punched, chained, burned, raped, and threatened with a knife. He finally escaped and called police on January 17.


----------



## RUFB2327

Very dark hair. The darker the better


----------



## MelancholyPrincess

RUFB2327 said:


> Very dark hair. The darker the better


:twak


----------



## prudence

A strong passion for one or more things, modesty, and guys with long hair. Yar.


----------



## Vip3r

MelancholyPrincess said:


> Awww nobody likes blonde hair


 I like blonde hair


----------



## MelancholyPrincess

:squeeze Yayz!


----------



## miminka

shadowmask said:


> V-lines on a girl are just about the sexiest thing ever.
> 
> For reference here's what I'm talking about:





drealm said:


> *Modesty. ^ no deal.*


:teeth


----------



## J_Duece

Humbleness in a pretty woman, a kind woman, pretty feet, and a nice smile.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

Hey can I move my posts from the other fetishes thread to this one coz they are really more vanilla turn ons rather than fetishes?


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

And if so can you let me know how to do it?


----------



## heroin

Catherine Cavatica said:


> And if so can you let me know how to do it?


A mod could do it for you (if they accept post moving requests). Else you could delete your posts there and re-make them here. Though that's too much hassle. It's no big deal. Most people in the weird fetish thread listed their vanilla turn ons than reveal any real fetishes anyway. Your posts don't look out of place there.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica

haha yeah. I guess I'll have to re post them here hey:wink

I'll do it a bit later when I have more time!!


----------



## gooeygumdrops

A woman that could put me in a headlock without doing permanent damage to my brain would be considered marriage material as far as I'm concerned


----------



## rawrsmus

Smooth and soft skin , small lips, hair that is good-looking and well taken care of.


----------



## watashi

in girls: semi-short dark hair, slender arms, pretty eyes and smile, confident and witty.
in guys: nice hair, keeps in good shape (I actually prefer skinny guys compared to muscular ultra manly guys), eyes and smile that can light up your world, confident and witty, but not egotistical.


----------



## Stilla

NECRO BUMP
Sort of depressing the turn offs thread is so much more popular.

*personality*
- good at communicating what he wants
- isn't afraid of voicing his opinion
- can stand up to me and others
- calm, doesn't get upset easily
- confident/cocky/arrogant
- same taste in music/movies/art
- independent; doesn't focus his life around me
- funny
- experienced in life
- different from me in the right ways and similar in the right ways (not a clone of myself or someone who adapts his personality too much to me)

*shallowness *
- tattoos and piercings
- beards
- freckles
- smokers
- dark hair
- *insert typical hiphop or hipster stereotype here*


----------



## 87wayz

A (good) sense of humor: if we can't laugh at similar stuff often, it's a problem. I like inside jokes too.

Disposition: I like people who are more upbeat than me, but not giddy. A nice mix of introversion and extroversion.

Interests: I'm a harsh critic and I think the stuff I like is inherently better than the stuff you like. If she has an open mind to things I like, great. If she can break me out of my stubbornness and put me up on something new, even better.


----------



## crimeclub

I usually keep it simple with like 4 or 5 general things but I'll put some thought into it and come up with an unrealistically specific description of my dream girl.

If this exact girl existed then I'd be in heaven:

-Her closest friend would put 'kind' in the top 3 adjectives that describe her.
-Mix of mature and immature, like 'a time and place for everything' mentality. 
-Occasional shy mannerisms, but can still function at a reasonable level, maybe my level of shyness where it's apparent but it doesn't venture into "Oh you..." territory.
-Has opinions and isn't afraid to challenge mine.
-Enjoys getting out on the weekend and staying in watching Netflix on weeknights.
-Wants 2 kids.
-Brown hair and brown eyes.
-Cute.
-A 5'3 petite body, I love cuddling a little girl, still being taller when she's in high-heels, man-handling her in bed, and her being on her tip-toes when she kisses. (hnnng)
-Dresses in stylish and feminine clothes. (Sun-dresses...double hnnng)
-Inspires me to improve and not be content with plateauing.
-Introvert, a constant social push and pull isn't my thing.
-Passionate about a hobby.
-Not a mess. Doesn't need to be way clean just not messy.
-Politically middle of the road, I can't stand political extremes as far as close relationships go.
-Mormon. In Utah that's not exactly a tall order.
-Educated with _at least_ some kind of 2 year degree.
-Can appreciate movies, especially Oscar-type movies.
-Loves music, hates country music.

-Some randoms that I liked from the last girl I dated: Could remind me of things I like to order while at restaurants and could even remember specifics of how I would take each thing. Hates littering and liked recycling. When we run into an annoying situation like the car breaks down then it turns into a fun adventure and nice memory rather than just being frustrated. Sometimes wanted to..."fool around" while out in public. Also physically clingy is sometimes nice, I'm not really clingy myself but it's cute when a girl is, but not while in bed trying to sleep, I like my sleeping space. Also tons of inside jokes.


----------



## mezzoforte

*guys:*
nerdy
hairy
at least slightly kinky
introverted
eccentric
socially anxious
hands (I've honestly never seen a guy that didn't have nice hands)

*girls:*
slim legs
ample boobs 
short hair (I like long hair too, but short hair is more unique/rare)
nerdy-looking


----------



## extremly

People love writing big lists of things


----------



## Paper Samurai

^

Must be able to write long lists.


----------



## karenw

I will have to get back to you. :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Light switches.


----------



## crimeclub

WillYouStopDave said:


> Light switches.


But when you get turned on don't light switches then become a 'turn off'?

I was blessed with the ability to pun, sorry.. :blank


----------



## riderless

willing to play Sudoku on first dates


----------



## Dre12

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm bumping this for the reason Stilla said, I thought there was another thread but apparently that's disappeared so I'll bump this one instead.
> 
> So here's my long politically incorrect list  and before anyone moans, no I don't expect people to have all or even most of these traits. In fact, it would be damn near impossible for them to simultaneously have all of these.
> 
> *Physical/non personality stuff:*
> 
> when guys bite their lips
> when guys raise their eyebrows
> guys with nice eyebrows (I can't explain it, I know it when I see it,)
> slim guys
> average weight guys
> tall average or slim guys
> tall slim guys
> short guys that are slim - average build (especially if cute)
> cute guys of any height ^_^
> guys who are hot and cute at the same time
> cute smiles
> guys with long hair (chin length or much longer typically)
> dreadlocks
> some piercings
> epicanthic folds
> light hair with dark eyes
> dark hair with dark eyes
> dark hair with lights eyes (blue/green eyes, black hair :mushy)
> certain hands, like with long fingers and stuff
> guys with nice hands playing instruments
> guys with nice hands doing anything with said hands
> guys with nice voices
> certain accents (I can't really list because there's just so many really,)
> guys with fairly low voices :mushy
> guys wearing glasses
> loose/kind of baggy shirts
> 
> *Personality/other stuff:*
> 
> introverted
> occasionally spontaneous
> slightly weird/eccentric
> intelligent
> logical/analytical
> dark sense of humour
> good with language
> similar sense of humour to me
> tiny bit cynical
> some similar music tastes
> understanding
> compassionate
> likes music a lot
> likes reading books
> slightly geeky
> calm
> creative
> can play instrument(s)/writes/paints/other things
> is really passionate about something
> is talented
> likes to travel
> thinks that romantic stuff is a personal thing and doesn't have a set idea about what is romantic
> likes talking about all kinds of things/even discussing weird hypothetical stuff.
> Appreciates unconventional living solutions
> open minded
> likes cute animals
> moves spider instead of killing it :mushy
> can defend their beliefs without getting too angry/annoyed
> Manages to be comfortable with themselves without being too confident.
> Humble


I am probably 80 - 85% of those things. In the personality bit anyway.


----------



## diamondheart89

When guys put things in their mouths. Like chewing on a pencil while doing stuff.


----------



## laagamer

Someone already said boobs right?


----------



## donzen

I really don't have time to write this all in a list, I'll just list *some* of them.

- Not arrogant
- Introvert
- A little bit clingy (Not to much)
- Texts\Chats in a nice way (Something like: "Sooo, how have you been? c:"
- Kind
- Caring
- Protective
- Has the same humor (Doesn't mind some perverted jokes)


----------



## crimeclub

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Nice smelling boys... Mmm, deodorant.
> I'm not even kidding, I always notice what people smell like.


I hear this a lot, I really need to up my game and buy some nice cologne because a LOT of girls seem to find importance in how their man smells.


----------



## probably offline

Regular?


----------



## Elad

girls who swallow/enjoy swallowing


----------



## Shameful

Having a very calm, slow, steady, deep voice.


----------



## calichick

The bulging crotchalus region

When a man is wearing jeans or work trousers and it's just a little too tight.

Like f*** me now.

I feel like some men intentionally try to get you to look at it. They're always coming really close to my face when I'm sitting down and it's hard not to take a sneak peak or envision what I'd do if we were alone :blush


----------



## deuss

humor and their attitude


----------



## twistix

Creative & funny.

Also, slightly shaggy hair, I find a bit of fringe attractive. Something about a hair covered forehead makes my heart flutter


----------



## minimized

I like when they're alive.
I like when they don't treat me like ****.


----------



## McFly

jcastaway said:


> your welcome
> 
> Tall masculine men with well groomed facial hair, chiseled cheekbones, black fitted jeans, and a nice jacket to show off their broad shoulders. I love it!


Your link didn't work. This site blocks out swear words in an url so you have put the link in tinyurl and try pasting again.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Metal. And guitar.


----------



## Stilla

Beats me in tetris


----------



## Fruitcake

When I'm sitting next to her and she's in shortie pyjamas and we're so close that our arm hairs get entangled and I'm painfully aware of every slight shift and it feels super soft warm and tickly against my skin and she's completely oblivious but I like to pretend that she's not.



Persephone The Dread said:


> *Personality/other stuff:*
> 
> moves spider instead of killing it :mushy


Mhm nice taste in personality especially that one and even more so if he like says hello little spider aren't you a little cutie or something along those lines.


----------



## probably offline

^
Dang. I'm terrified of spiders, but that's adorable.


----------



## knightofdespair

A pretty face and bare feet.


----------



## Fiale

A cute face with brown or hazel eyes and brown hair. 

Any other colors just don't cut it for me. Probably because I have brown/ slightly hazel eyes and brown hair my self.

I also find full figured girls very attractive, much more so than girls that are overweight or stick thin. To give you an idea..... 5'3 and 120-140 pounds would be about ideal. Combine that with beautiful hazel eyes and a cute face.....I'll go nuts!

I've only ever come across two girls that perfectly fit this criteria and let me tell you just glancing at them for a few seconds gave an out-of-this world warm fuzzy feeling that would not go away for weeks. I couldn't stop thinking about them. If only I had approached them and at least gave it a shot. 

Rejection IS better than regret guys! With rejection there was at least a chance. Doing nothing gives you no chance. This is easy to forget when you have SA, but at least try to consciously remind yourself when you come across a girl that drives you wild. It might just change two lives for the better....forever.


----------



## Umpalumpa

Sexual organs + not sexual organs...? And stuff...


----------



## probably offline

A smooth voice. It's less important if it's deep or high.


----------



## AussiePea

That little almost unrecognizable smile a girl does when she finds something funny but doesn't want to make it public.


----------



## knightofdespair

Her milkshakes


----------



## AussiePea

knightofdespair said:


> Her milkshakes


Yeah but then you have to deal with all of the guys.


----------



## knightofdespair

AussiePea said:


> Yeah but then you have to deal with all of the guys.


That's what fences are for


----------



## haggybear

Obvious cuteness and femininity in a woman. I'm guessing I overlook the ones that are shy towards me I don't get turned on by the butch types. 

On a more personal level, playfulness. That's all it comes down to. It makes it easier for me to know that a woman is cool with me. It can be verbal or physical, but physical is much more stimulating for me.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly

Political and fiscal conservativeness. Old school morals and values, low mileage.


----------



## random lonely man

do you guys have a list with you and make: smell nice check, at least this and this high check, deep voice check, writes funny check, etc.?

i am speaking to the ones with the long lists. boys and girls 

i kinda like it when a girl is strong willed, when she says what she wants. when she is outgoing and funny.

but at the same time i like it when they are a bit shy. there are some girls who act as if they are selfconfident etc. and after a while you see that they become insecure. i kinda like that kind of girl too


----------



## Hikikomori2014

nice long, curvy legs


----------



## SilentLyric

people like me, I've realized, is a huge turn on!

However, this also brings to the question whether I want someone like me...my personality, thoughts, feelings are brought under examination.


----------



## calichick

I guess this has kind of changed with what I'm normally attracted to (peevish wimps who have a hard time saying hi to me), but I love bold guys.

I like intelligent men who go after what they want.

Who can stand their ground and are knowledgable and assertive (without being arrogant).

It intimidates the hell out of me but I think it's so hot.

Maturity, intelligence and ambition.

And can make fun of me and laugh about it.

That's all I need.

I also like normal to slim weight men.

I do not like big muscles or meatheads or guys who spend all their time at the gym cause most of the time they are dumber than a nut.


----------



## GGTFM

Intelligence and wisdom. Even more so when they have both those qualities.


----------



## tea111red

not very social and doesn't need a lot of people in their life
sensible
familiar w/ the darker side of life
serious 
loyal
open and honest
can make the person they're w/ feel very important and loved


----------



## gopherinferno

skinny hamster lookin nutcases i guess


----------



## xxDark Horse

Dark sense of humor.


----------



## samwall77

I like short hair and dresses/skirts. It really turns me on if a girl shows interest in me. A nice butt is always great.


----------



## theotherone

I dont get turned on anymore

But when i was "sexually alive" i liked kisses... neck ones haha

N when a guy is super funny or cute in the moment

N support makes me happy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## meepie

tall, nice long legs and girthy legs with lots of hair on them. Nice arms with bulging triceps, basically my bf


----------



## SilkyJay

meepie said:


> tall, nice long legs and girthy legs with lots of hair on them. Nice arms with bulging triceps, basically my bf


long or girthy girl? you can't have both!! :grin2: Well I guess you can, but yeah. Sounds like you have snagged a keeper.


----------



## meepie

Yajyklis10 said:


> long or girthy girl? you can't have both!! :grin2: Well I guess you can, but yeah. Sounds like you have snagged a keeper.


lol, oh man now I see what my description could be interpreted as :nerd:

but yes, i'm talking about LEGS.


----------



## SilkyJay

meepie said:


> lol, oh man now I see what my description could be interpreted as :nerd:
> 
> but yes, i'm talking about LEGS.


I'm also partial to legs. There's just something about them long legs. But I tend to like mine a little less girthy than you do. :wink2:


----------



## Staticnz

Intelligence, kindness, being tolerant, being a caring person, being giving, thoughtful.

These things turn me on.


----------

